

Where can I find flash developers? - merrick33

My company is looking to find a php / flash developer that has experience creating a custom flash players, hopefully with experience with pdf2swf. Where should we post the gig?
======
babul
In other blogs these people would read, using services like the YC funded
snaptalent which does just that :)

------
xenoterracide
on jobs here?

~~~
merrick33
I total forgot / missed that new feature, thanks :)

